# placenta previa - do's and don'ts??????



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

i a 23 weeks & was told i had complete placenta previa at my 21 week scan. my consultant said he doesn't expect the placenta to move enough & i'll probably have to have a section. I have another scan at 32 weeks. 

I just wondered if there is anything i shouldn't be doing as i know there is a risk of bleeding. I know not to do any heavy lifiting.  Can we have sex?? I have read many conflicting things on the internet. We completely forgot to ask the consultant this.

thankyou

charlotte


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just take things really easy, as you say, no heavy lifting, no strenuous exercise.  I personally would avoid sex, as it could aggravate the placenta and start a bleed.  We don't like to examine women who have placenta praevia, and that would be gentler than sex.  You should probably avoid swimming also.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

